

ROA3 | Ruby on Ales 2013 Announced. CFP open now. - amerine
http://ruby.onales.com/

======
amerine
The CFP is open, please consider submitting your talk to us. Especially if you
enjoy a comfortable atmosphere, beer and a pulpit to spread your knowledge
from.

We're always trying to run a good show. Please don't hesitate to reach out to
us at theguys@onales.com with any ideas or questions you have.

------
joshowens
I've heard nothing but good things about this conference, can't wait to attend
in 2013!

